# Using my new Jet JWP12 planer!



## VictorT (Sep 20, 2016)

In this video i try to do my first planer project, ending in making butcherblock cutting boards also for the first time! I would like your feedback. Greetings Victor 





Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------

